# I love Traditional Bows



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm 42 and haven't really hunted in over 10 year, actually I have just mainly bird hunted. For whatever reason I decided to buy two bows this week. I've had 2 bows from the past but decided to buy these two. 

Anyone else do the same. Or am I the only one


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

What did ya get!


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I got a martin long bow and a bear super Kodiak. They aren't the high end like a Bob lee but I still like them. I also have a hoyt take down and an old Shakespeare, those are the ones that I've had in the past.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Great, enjoy the bows. Checkout the Saltgrass 3D schedule along with Banana Bend 3D for the upcoming shoots. Its a hoot to shoot 3D with trad bows and you can meet a lot of nice people with the same interest.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I'm 42 and haven't really hunted in over 10 year, actually I have just mainly bird hunted. For whatever reason I decided to buy two bows this week. I've had 2 bows from the past but decided to buy these two.
> 
> Anyone else do the same. Or am I the only one


Built them for many years.
Taught traditional archery for a friend archery shop for years.

Made bows out of hickory, ironwood, ipe, purpleheart, and of course osage.

Used to make my strings out of squirrel hides.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do I find information on what you are talking about?



SpecTakleLure said:


> Great, enjoy the bows. Checkout the Saltgrass 3D schedule along with Banana Bend 3D for the upcoming shoots. Its a hoot to shoot 3D with trad bows and you can meet a lot of nice people with the same interest.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Shot Saltgrass for years the club used to be run out of Hitchcock.

http://saltgrassarchery.com/


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Texasbowhunter.com has a forum with 3D schedules. Most 3D shoots don't start until March, when they do start most clubs have a monthly shoot... I forgot to mention Buffalo Archery Club.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Started shooting in the mid 60's on a school team,saw compounds come on the seen and done those for lots of years,and now am back to recurves,mostly for upper body exercise.I've been hunting several years 60 miles up the Rio Grande from Presidio,and think taking a javelina with my Browning Grizzley would be a hoot.Really am considering a single shot scoped pistol as big a caliber as I can stand to carry while pig hunting,because you know thats when you'd see a mule deer of a lifetime.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently went to Sante fe archery and I like that place, long time ago I went to Viking archery. I googled them and found out the are closed. Any other good shops, went to West houston archery and they don't really have traditionally stuff


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad to see you are enjoying the Martin Savannah. They are a thing of beauty and an enjoyable relaxation tool as well. Pick a spot, concentrate on it, and you will be accurate. Gary


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I recently went to Sante fe archery and I like that place, long time ago I went to Viking archery. I googled them and found out the are closed. Any other good shops, went to West houston archery and they don't really have traditionally stuff


He bought out my friends shop and moved it


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The Bow Zone has a little bit of trad stuff, but the shops cater to the compound and crossbow guys, that is where the money is.

Order on line from places like Kustom King, Three Rivers, etc...

Congrats on the trad bows, I am guilty of having about 2 dozen of them.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone have a good bow quiver for sale or know of a place where I can look at them before I buy?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Anyone have a good bow quiver for sale or know of a place where I can look at them before I buy?


3 Rivers.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...S584&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=3 rivers archery


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

In addition to this board, check out texasbowhunter.com trad forum. 

A lot of knowledge there are much more traffic.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Chunky thanks for the info, actually I found that site a week ago but I have an issue getting registered. I filled out the forms and I am waiting on the email notification so that I can fully register. 

Maybe you can help me, I've emailed the administor twice still with a response. My name there is the same as here.
Alwaysinshorts 
also from my understanding you are a Guru with bows, I would love to spend some time picking your brain.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Chunky thanks for the info, actually I found that site a week ago but I have an issue getting registered. I filled out the forms and I am waiting on the email notification so that I can fully register.
> 
> Maybe you can help me, I've emailed the administor twice still with a response. My name there is the same as here.
> Alwaysinshorts
> also from my understanding you are a Guru with bows, I would love to spend some time picking your brain.


Well, first off thanks for the kind words. That being said, let me clear that up.

I have a lot of experience hunting with trad bows, having spent most of my spare time and money doing it the last twenty five years or so.

I have helped get a lot of people started shooting, and helped some improve their shooting with suggestions.

I am not good at tuning bows, or arrows. I just count on my friends or trial and error to get things shooting right. That is part of the reason I put my compound down, I hated tinkering and tuning it. I often let my brace high get a little low, and Buff or someone will point it out to me and I will adjust it.

My expertise lies more in hunting stratagy, built through making a million mistakes...normally more than once. I am good and fixing my problems when I get in a shooting slump, yes we all have them. Sometimes my methods can help others as well, if their flaws are similar.

You are welcome to e-mail, call, or even better...come out to the Lost Cow Ranch and shoot. During the summer someone was over shooting at least 3 times a week. Now that it is getting dark so early, not so much as it's dark when my friends get off work.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the invite. I am definitely going to do that. I see that the club down here in my area meets the 4th Sunday of every month. Do you know if that still is going on?

I think they meet at Jack Brooks park in Hitchcock


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you are referring to Saltgrass, I do not know. I know that the club has had some issues over the last few years. I do not know the current status.

I have shot there a dozen times or so, but is pretty far for me. Over an hour each way. I normally shoot at Montgomery Co and Buffalo, if I am not doing something better...like hunting or fishing.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome and getting into trad... I've thought about it myself but got too much going on right now. Maybe down the line.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

To be honest I don't plan on getting heavy into it, but I do like the idea of shooting more. More than anything I really like the look of the bows. They really are beautiful


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't think I would be getting into it heavy either when I started...but we know how that worked out.

Let me say this, traditional bows are a lot of fun. It is however a challenge to accomplish a skill level. I think you can make a comparison to things like golf, chess, and since this a fishing site, fly fishing.

What I mean is that anyone can pick up a bow and fling some arrows and have fun, they do it at every summer camp, schools with archery programs, 4H and the like. That is different than being good and being able to go out and take animals in an effective manner. If you practice and get good, you have a real since of accomplishment.

With the quality of todays fast compounds, you can take a person of reasonable eye hand coordination, and get them shooting really well in a short period of time. They can also lay that bow down for six months, pick it up and hit the bull. That is not true of traditional bows. You need to keep training your eye and muscle memory to stay sharp. You have to shoot on a regular basis to stay consistant. It's hard, and that is the way it is suppose to be. No short cuts.

I say this, because in todays world, most of us expect quick results and instant gradification. When we don't get it, we get frustrated. If I am watching an hour long show and at the end it's continuted instead of being concluded...I am ******. LOL. No patience. If you are going to shoot a traditional bow, you should have fun from the first arrow, but manage your expectations, if you are not getting heavily into it.

If you decide to shoot enough to become good "however you define that" it will be very rewarding.

Traditional archery around Texas is kind like a family. Many of us know and respect each other. It's a fairly small number of people who are serious about it. Almost all are willing to help, mentor, and encourage anyone who has an interest.


----------

